# What does this behaviour mean???



## shadow1994 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey guys im new here. Im a 20 yr old male who has a an amazing 8 month pure black german shephard named shadow . So one thing ive noticed while taking him out for walks is that he never cares for other dogs at ALL. 

He doesnt even glance at them. In my neighborhood there's a few pretty big and older dogs that go crazy seeing my gsd and drag their owners to meet shadow or just stare at him while he keeps walking with me or while hes sitting with me on a bench. And if they bark at him he will raise his ear up and sit proudly looking at the other dog and doesnt look away until the owner drags off their dog.
Theres this one 8 month old husky that I encounter all the time and twice now when our dogs have met now when that husky runs over to smell my dog and to try playing with him shadow just sits straight up and lets the dog sniff him all over really not caring but after a whole minute of this shadow got mad and snapped once at him but didnt growl. The husky ran back 3 ft and approached again and shadow did the same thing.The husky is larger and a male. Shadow has never barked at a dog or even growled at another dog even when other dogs are barking at him.He didnt even growl or bark at the husky just a quick snap.This happened the second time too after the husky got in his face for another 1-2 mintutes they met but i felt it coming so i had shadow by the collar just in case. He seems to only care for what i am doing and will ignore all other dogs. he almost acts like they arent worth his time and he isnt even concerned with showing dominance or submision. 

He also seems to only care to please me when we are out walking and wheni stop he automatically sits next to me and looks at me and rarely isnt next to my leg and i havent even trained him to properly heel. He also doesnt care to much for playing ball or any sort of thing like that and seems to just want me to tell him to sit and pet him or sit next to him.

So does he just not like this husky and why does he not care for other dogs at all?I had his sister up until 5 days ago i gave her to someone living in my neighborhood she is also 8 months old and isnt aggressive but she isnt as cool tempered or obedient as him and likes to play with other dogs and isnt as concerned for pleasing me.

Also shadow is very good with people and children. He lays down when children come to pet him and seems to ignore them not caring much for their attention and has never growled,barked or snapped at someone but i keep him close when people pet him anyways.

Most of you will say its good he ignores other dogs because many people have a problem that their dogs isnt doing that but i want shadow to play with other dogs but he act like how lions acts like when their cubs are jumping over them, not caring much. Sorry this was so long


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Why does he need to play with other dogs? You got a well behaved dog that most people take a long time to get.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm under the impression that german shepherds can be aloof to people outside of their pack, I don't see why this couldn't extend to dogs. I'd love the dog you are describing. My chi is similar, indifferent to other dogs. But my older GSD finds other dogs very interesting, and he will even try to drag me to them!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Your pup is being good. And yes, he is behaving how one would expect a GSD to behave. 

I know you want him to play with other dogs, but he is not a dog who wants to do that. So find something he likes and you like and enjoy him for who he is.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

As long as he's confident and happy when out and about, not afraid and avoiding other dogs, then he's just not into playing with other dogs and that is fine!

FEAR and avoidance would be not so good.

But just preferring your company and people may be the way he is.

Would try to work on him having more 'fun' in life if you can. So trying different toys, tugs, chuckit balls, frisbee, swimming..... Good to have some fun going on.

How much fun are YOU btw? Do you run around the house chasing him? Will you get that high pitched happy voice when you are happy with him? Do you hide and let him find you? Are YOU happy and excited to hike, run, chase, play and train with him? I know my dogs will pick up my attitudes if I'm a bit down but I'll also get happier if I'm out and about with them!

LOOK at how this guy is on the floor. LISTEN to what he is saying. Soft voice, high pitched. 






Watch this puppies ATTITUDE. How fast she reacts. The attention. The focus. And there is no leash so if Michael isn't working to keep her involved, she can leave. 






Does your dog like treats? Have you done any clicker training with him so he can learn how smart he is?


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I think you have a dominant dog, who doesn't feel a need to give other dogs the time of day!


----------



## shadow1994 (Sep 29, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Well i Definitely love shadows personality. He Is very calm and very professional like. He is always down to get to business. Which makes me think about giving him other challenges that I believe he would enjoy doing other than being a house pet.
> 
> However I was under the impression that when he is older he will get more aggressive or dominant towards other dogs and I wanted him to get socialized but it was hard since he doesn't even acknowledge them. If it wasn't for the fact that he will encounter other dogs in his daily life it would not matter to me because as you said as long as he is confident it doesn't matter and I feel like he has a lot of it and even quite of bit arrogance too which I love . So that's the big thing I'm concerned about do you think it something to be worried about in the future even though now it's great ?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Socialization doesn't mean he has to interact and play with other dogs. He just needs to have exposure with positive associations.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

He has the perfect temperament if you ask me. I had a dog like that .. it was a joy to go out because he pretty much acted like no one was there but us. Dogs barking, he didn't even flick an ear. He wasn't aggressive at all .. he was indifferent. He only cared about his people .. and that's a good thing.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

I have been curious about the same in my dog. When I go for bike rides with him he doesn't even look most of the time if another dog is barking in a yard. I didn't know if that means he is being fearful and avoiding the other dog completely by pretending it doesn't exist, or if he is confident. To be honest either way I like it because I can take him out and about easily.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Why do you want him to play with other dogs?:shrug:


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Dogs have their "rituals" when it comes to meeting other dogs. As your dog's leader, you have the last word.

SuperG


----------

